# 7th annual Riff Wrath Jams 2015 Part II



## Guest

Saturday, Sept 12th.
A little over a month from now. Those of you who showed up in the past
don't need to be told how great an outing this is. From beginner to those
of us who think we know how to play. Come on out. Nice country drive.
10 minutes from Elora, ON. Fully equipped barn. PM me for directions.

edit.
A link to the June Jam.
http://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/7th-annual-riff-wrath-jams-2015.70509/


----------



## Guest

time for a bump.


----------



## JBFairthorne

You might want to link the old thread or put a bit of a description of the event here for those who may not know the score.

I will say that the last one was a great time with a great bunch of people. It's pretty rare NOT to have something/someone to bitch about at an event like this...but other than the 2 hour drive I can't say anything about this event that isn't positive. I'm really looking forward to the next one.

I wonder if we can pry Adcan out of his hidey-hole for this one....


----------



## Guest

Thanks Jeff.
I've done that over the previous years. How I missed it this time, I don't know.
And yeah, a shout out to AdCan. Get your ass out here! You'll enjoy it.
I'll buy you a coffee?


----------



## Milkman

I keep putting these in my calendar and life keeps putting other things in my way.

Sept 12 is clear so far, but the rest of Sept is crazy busy. I'm on the road most of the month.

In fact, the week of Sept 20, I have a three day trip to Mexico followed by two gigs.

I'm not a jammer per se, but I do love meeting other GC'ers.


----------



## Guest

Does that mean a maybe?


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Does that mean a maybe?



It's a maybe. I sincerely _want _to come. It's a nice drive in the country (maybe less than two hours) with the missus in my sweet ride, throw a guitar or two and maybe a mandolin in the back, pick a little, grin a lot. Press the flesh with people who have been friends and advisors for quite a few years in some cases.

That sounds like a nice day to me. I really should make an effort.

My sweetie likes the idea of going.

However, the road to hell was paved with good intentions as they say.


----------



## JBFairthorne

A little mandolin sounds cool...

My wife has more interest in a day with me out of her hair than a day trying to keep the kiddies outta trouble at Riff Wrath.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

What's the timing on these gigs? When do people show up etc....


----------



## Guest

I usually show up at 3/4 ish and there's already a few guitars going at it.
It tends to go on for 12+ hours. People come and go throughout the day.
7 pm is around when the barn fills up with musicians. No lists or 'turns'
(unless you want to sit on the drumkit, maybe) to worry about. 
Just strap on when you feel like it.


----------



## Guest

2 weeks away.


----------



## sambonee

I'm really glad that I made the time to go. Very laid back vibe. Mr and mrs riff Wraff are authentic people. 

The jamming isn't free form stuff. They liked songs. Is wager that if anyone wanted to go through some songs in particular, showing up with the arrangements on paper copies would likely work well. Most of the people are up to that and then some. I'd also suggest -10 or so DB ear plugs. It's not over the top however I tend to be always cautious with my ears. There are a pile of amps that do the trick. I'd bring a compact effects unit if you're accustomed to one. I'd also bring a guitar that stays in tune well. The room is very close to weather/temperature proof. But man is it cool. Everywhere you look there's something neat!!! 

The 4:20 clock is the right theme for sure. I'm gonna try and attend as best I can. I went for the first time earlier this year. What a day!!


----------



## Chito

I'd like to be able to attend one of this jams. It's a 5 hour drive for me. Still doable though. I'll bounce it off the wife to see what she thinks. An overnight stay in a hotel nearby before the ride home will be part of the plan for sure.


----------



## Adcandour

Looks like I'll be able to make it, but will have to come early and stay for about 1 or 2 hours (4-6pm?), since I'll have the fam with me. It's also the wife's b-day on monday and we'll likely be doing something this evening.

Just a couple of questions:

1) What are some of the songs I should learn and do I learn the solos as well? 
2) Are roofies a concern at these functions? Any closet cosbies in the house?


----------



## Guest

Chito said:


> An overnight stay in a hotel nearby before the ride home will be part of the plan for sure.


I tend to throw a mattress into the back of my pickup truck and crash there.
Plenty of room to camp out.



adcandour said:


> 1) What are some of the songs I should learn and do I learn the solos as well?


Here's some of the stuff that was played out in the past.
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?50833-Sept-8-RIFF-WRATH-Jam&p=436389#post436389


----------



## JBFairthorne

A basic knowledge of classic rock songs should get you by. Honestly, last time when I went I knew how to play about 20% of the songs they played (my personal catalogue is somewhat lacking due to just getting back into playing about a year and a half prior). For the rest, they were pretty straightforward tunes and I was able to look and see what they were playing. If I wasn't too comfortable with a song, I either just turned down a little until I had it or i sat down and took a breather (I've got a bad shoulder that was SCREAMING the entire night). If there's a song you want to play, I'm sure the people could play it. The key is whoever's singing needs to know the lyrics. Arrangements seemed to just take care of themselves. As far as solos are concerned, if you wanna learn 'em, go ahead, if you wanna fake it, have fun, no one is going to complain. It's just a bunch of people playing some music and having fun. There were ZERO judgements or complaints or the like. A good time all around.


----------



## Guest

JBFairthorne said:


> The key is whoever's singing needs to know the lyrics.


pfft. I make them up most of the time.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> pfft. I make them up most of the time.


So....now I know why I heard a verse of "Jingle Bells" in the middle of "Rocky Mountain Way"


----------



## Moosehead

Hmm looks like i might be able to make it. Should I bring my amp? or just pedal board?


----------



## Milkman

greco said:


> So....now I know why I heard a verse of "Jingle Bells" in the middle of "Rocky Mountain Way"


The guys I play with used to just about lose it (in a positive way) when I had to ad lib lyrics.

When you're front and center at a show and your lyric mind goes blank you have to make stuff up. Hopefully it rhymes.

I remember that happening while I was singing Wild Eyes by the Stampeders.

It came out something like......

Wild eyes, I've got arms just like Popeye
Wild eyes, sticking my pole up your brown eye.

The sound man was in tears.

It happens.


----------



## Guest

Moosehead said:


> Hmm looks like i might be able to make it. Should I bring my amp? or just pedal board?


there are amps there, but if you're comfortable with yours, bring it.
providing it's not a full 100w stack. lol.


----------



## Moosehead

Lol no not a 100 watter. 50w combo though hehe. 

Thanks for for the directions.


----------



## ed2000

Question: Due to my allergy/sensitivity to smoking fumes, is the barn/jam area smoke free?
Still trying to get out of a family commitment for a GC Jam.


----------



## Hamstrung

ed2000 said:


> Question: Due to my allergy/sensitivity to smoking fumes, is the barn/jam area smoke free?
> Still trying to get out of a family commitment for a GC Jam.


There are many clocks hung around the jam space. They're all set to 4:20 if that tells you anything. They do leave the doors/windows open though (there's a large shed door at the front that's always wide open) and even though I'm a non-smoker myself I don't recall being bothered by it much. Of course if the weather isn't favorable (cold/rainy) it may be a bit more closed in and thus uncomfortable for non-smokers and those without earplugs. 
My recommendation is be among the early crowd. The smoke gets more intense as the day progresses into night.


----------



## Guest

If it's not raining hard, I go outside to smoke, along with many others.
Gerry stays on top of this when he can to accommodate non smokers.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Just a few more days....


----------



## Guest

more like a dozen. it's on the 12th.


----------



## sambonee

yeah. the last one would not be a good gauge for smoke concentration as it was raining out most of the day. i'm sure it would have been different had it not been raining.


----------



## JBFairthorne

laristotle said:


> more like a dozen. it's on the 12th.


When the wife told me she was going out for movie night with the girls this Saturday, I'm like, wtf, I told you it's Riff Wrath. She's like, honey that's next week. Apparently I'm so excited I just blocked out the existence of an entire 7 days. What a let down...sigh.


----------



## Guest

that's gives you time to fine tune your repertoire, don' it?


----------



## JBFairthorne

Yeah it does...but I probably won't. I WILL have to do some setup work though. August has been brutal on my Black Strat. Bringing the Candy Cola Strat this time I think.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Larry, my friend, thanks for keeping the word out...Saturday 13th.............going out on a limb, I predict the weather gods will be good to us.....we have a 100 watt bass amp setup, a JC120 and a 100 watt Line 6 if needed.........any didgeredoo players?............jam hall will be as before, if it's to clean we risk losing mojo............and hopefully my new toy can be cleared from off the hoist this week.........looking forward to seeing old friends and meeting new ones....cheers, Gerry


----------



## Guest

Saturday the *12th* Gerry. 
13th is recuperation day. lol.
See ya then.


----------



## greco

Anyone interested in doing some acoustic jamming in the (outside) covered area next to/to the right side when facing the main jam space...or anywhere nearby... if the weather permits?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## JBFairthorne

I'm hopefully bringing a buddy of mine who plays mostly acoustic. He may want to join you. 6 days...


----------



## Guest

Gerry has a few acoustics lying around. I'll join you Dave, however, it may 
have to be waaaay behind the big barn if we want to hear ourselves over 
the electrics. lol. or wait till everything powers down.

a couple of jams back. around 4am.
[video=youtube;RQ6tFfkcnwg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQ6tFfkcnwg[/video]


----------



## JBFairthorne

Tick tock, tick tock...


----------



## Chito

Can't make it this time. It's my daughter's birthday. I'll surely try for next year.

Hope you all have fun (as usual).


----------



## Guest

Have a happy Chito. See ya next time (sometime?).
Two more days!








PM me for directions.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Restring and setup for Candy on today's to do list.


----------



## Adcandour

I'll be coming by for an hour or two. 

Learning the songs has been a debacle. 

I know the riff to rebel rebel, and have an "understanding" of the chords to Cocaine, and know the solos to comfortably numb. That's all I got.

I'm trying to find time to learn the solo to La Grange or Tush - can't remember which.

I'm ampless at the moment too.


----------



## greco

adcandour said:


> I'll be coming by for an hour or two.


Any idea as to approximately what time you plan to arrive?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Adcandour

greco said:


> Any idea as to approximately what time you plan to arrive?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


 I plan on leaving my house around 2:30 and should arrive around 4pm and then I'll leave around 6pm.


----------



## Guest

I've learned a lot of songs by looking at what the other's were playing.
There should be enough beer bottles handy by the time you want to play 'Tush'. lol.
I'll be sure to be there at 4pm. I'll learn 'Comfortably Numb' too.
Do you want me on bass or guitar for that?


----------



## Adcandour

laristotle said:


> I've learned a lot of songs by looking at what the other's were playing.
> There should be enough beer bottles handy by the time you want to play 'Tush'. lol.
> I'll be sure to be there at 4pm. I'll learn 'Comfortably Numb' too.
> Do you want me on bass or guitar for that?


Damn - la grange - la grange is the one I was working on. Slide? I've never really slid, but I'll give it a shot.

All I know are the solos, and I don't have a delay, so it'll be interesting. I better brush up - I didn't think that one would get played (I was trying to hide in the 'least likely to be played' category). It'll be fun though.

It'll be nice if some GC'ers are there at 4pm, so I don't look like some vagrant crashing a party.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I should be there before 4. I learned...nothing...but I WILL take a look at comfortably numb..I promise. It's remembering it that's the hard part.


----------



## Moosehead

adcandour said:


> I'm ampless at the moment too.


You....are....ampless........Bwahahahahaha! Thats a good one Chuck! Now really, whatcha gonna bring?

Me, les paul-maybe a wah, fuzz and delay-jcm800

I'll get there when I get there. 

A buddy of mine lives in guelph and is pretty good at hittin things with sticks, would it be ok if he tagged along? 
I like hittin the kit as much as the next guitarist that thinks he can play the drums but a good drummer is what really makes a jam good.


----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> Damn - la grange - la grange is the one I was working on.


That one's been a staple there every year since I've been attending.
Solo's tend to be thrown around the circle on any given song. 
La Grange could go on for 12 mins or so.



Moosehead said:


> You....are....ampless........Bwahahahahaha! Thats a good one Chuck! Now really, whatcha gonna bring?


I was gonna say something along those lines too.



Moosehead said:


> A buddy of mine lives in guelph and is pretty good at hittin things with sticks, would it be ok if he tagged along?
> I like hittin the kit as much as the next guitarist that thinks he can play the drums but a good drummer is what really makes a jam good.


I've sat on the kit (it's quite a kit too) a few times too. And yeah, 
you can always tell when a guitarist is trying to play drums. lol.
By all means. Bring him along. Roryfan may be coming later in the 
evening with a drummer (with a voice!) as well.

Damn! I cant wait.


----------



## JBFairthorne

One more lousy day....

Got the girl all setup. Took a look at comfortably numb (got most of it).


----------



## Adcandour

Moosehead said:


> You....are....ampless........Bwahahahahaha! Thats a good one Chuck! Now really, whatcha gonna bring?
> 
> Me, les paul-maybe a wah, fuzz and delay-jcm800


I told you guys I was liquidating...

JCM800 you say? Hmmm.....

I was actually thinking _maybe_ trying to boost my 1 watt through a 2x12, hahaha. I'm desperate over here.

- - - Updated - - -



laristotle said:


> That one's been a staple there every year since I've been attending.
> Solo's tend to be thrown around the circle on any given song.
> La Grange could go on for 12 mins or so.
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna say something along those lines too.
> .


Okay, I'm going to really work on it today. But, like JB, memory is a factor, Throw my nervs on top of that and I'll probably end up playing Ode to Joy.

I gotta a buddy who sings. Can I bring him? This is him at a function:

[video=youtube;xclovoxPKw4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xclovoxPKw4[/video]


----------



## Milkman

It's still possible that my wife and I will drop in for a few hours. If someone can PM me with an address for the GPS that would be much appreciated.

If it's about a one and a half hour drive we'd probably arrive around 2:00 or 2:30 and leave around 5:00 or so.

I hope to meet some of you there.


----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> I gotta a buddy who sings. Can I bring him? This is him at a function:
> 
> [video=youtube;xclovoxPKw4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xclovoxPKw4[/video]


Vocals are a rarity (a good voice anyways) at our jams.
Bring him along.


----------



## Milkman

If there's a bassist and drummer who don't mind banging out Some Kind of Wonderful, I can sing that one.


----------



## Guest

Key of G or D?


----------



## Milkman

C I think.


----------



## Roryfan

Tony (singing drummer) has a gig in T.O. during the day & I'm in the process of moving/renovating, but we will try to come out in the evening. Like everybody's favourite chocolate, it will be After Eight. 

Lar, maybe we can do some of the tunes from last weekend? Cat Scratch, Sedated, My Generation & Pinball Wizard are a few that we pulled off reasonably well IIRC. 

P.S. NO F-in' Bon Jovi!


----------



## Adcandour

Roryfan said:


> Tony (singing drummer) has a gig in T.O. during the day & I'm in the process of moving/renovating, but we will try to come out in the evening. Like everybody's favourite chocolate, it will be After Eight.
> 
> Lar, maybe we can do some of the tunes from last weekend? Cat Scratch, Sedated, My Generation & Pinball Wizard are a few that we pulled off reasonably well IIRC.
> 
> P.S. NO F-in' Bon Jovi!


Shame well miss each other. It would have been nice to put a face to the name

Thanks to your avatar, I'll continue to picture you as looking like Rick Rude.


----------



## Guest

Milkman said:


> C I think.


I'll follow you.



Roryfan said:


> Tony (singing drummer) has a gig in T.O. during the day & I'm in the process of moving/renovating, but we will try to come out in the evening. Like everybody's favourite chocolate, it will be After Eight.
> 
> Lar, maybe we can do some of the tunes from last weekend? Cat Scratch, Sedated, My Generation & Pinball Wizard are a few that we pulled off reasonably well IIRC.
> 
> P.S. NO F-in' Bon Jovi!


I'll be there.
Yeah, those tunes sound good.
I was thinking the same.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> I'll follow you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there.
> Yeah, those tunes sound good.
> I was thinking the same.


Follow? I'd be just singing that one (no guitar)


----------



## Guest

Milkman said:


> Follow? I'd be just singing that one (*no guitar*)


Except near the end with 'can I get a witness?'.
Besides, try telling that to any other guitars standing around.
There are no rules in Gerry's Jam Barn. lol.
I'll play whatever key that you're comfortable singing it in.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Original Some Kind Of Wonderful is in D.

Worked quite a bit on Comfortably Numb...I might actually remember it. There's a little transition thing using a passing Bm I kinda have...

Checked out La Grange, pretty straight forward...

If anyone plays Bon Jovi I'm leaving and taking a break. It's like nails on a chalkboard to me. I would rather play Celine Dion all night long....
Got a buddy comin'. Mostly an acoustic type guy, but plays a wee bit of electric.


----------



## Guest

Roryfan said:


> P.S. NO F-in' Bon Jovi!





JBFairthorne said:


> If anyone plays Bon Jovi I'm leaving and taking a break. It's like nails on a chalkboard to me.












Lol. I'm with you guys there!
We only played that because the host requested it.
Besides, he fed us and supplied the beer. Wha'cha gonna do?


----------



## Milkman

JBFairthorne said:


> Original Some Kind Of Wonderful is in D.


You're probably right. I've sung it for years, but always put the guitar down for it.

Should I bring my "D" mic?


----------



## Roryfan

laristotle said:


> Lol. I'm with you guys there!
> We only played that because the host requested it.
> Besides, he fed us and supplied the beer. Wha'cha gonna do?


And we made him sing it.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roryfan

adcandour said:


> Shame well miss each other. It would have been nice to put a face to the name
> 
> Thanks to your avatar, I'll continue to picture you as looking like Rick Rude.
> View attachment 15539


That is the haircut my mother wouldn't let me have in the 80s. Oh well, at least my abs look like that....underneath the Molson muscle.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBFairthorne

Well, my buddy cancelled due to a fretting hand finger injury but I'm still coming. It's the waiting to leave part that eats at me. I even purposefully left all my packing up and whatnot to give me something to do instead of watching the clock. Gonna throw the tent and a sleeping bag in the car just in case.


----------



## Guest

So this is it. Play day! My fingers are itching!








I plan on heading out sometime after 2 ish (40 min drive for me).
If any of you are still considering joining us, I'll be checking in every
now n' then before I leave to PM directions.


----------



## Milkman

Hope the weather's better there than it is in Brantford. It rained all night and continues to do so (all day according to the weather genius').


----------



## Guest

cloudy with showers. 40% chance.
http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/canada/ontario/elora
it's nice n' warm in the barn. no worries.


----------



## Adcandour

There's no rain over here, but I anticipate rain. 

My nerves are shot. I'm bringing a few beer and some sweaty palms.

I'm bringing a quieter amp, so I can play, but not ruin anything. I didn't learn many songs due to time constraints, so I apologize in advance.

- - - Updated - - -

Does anyone have a used DD-3 they are looking to sell today? Save me from bringing the moogerfooger and I need one for my son's pedal board any way


----------



## Moosehead

So it just dawned on me last night that I haven't played that much in the last week or two, so I decided to sit down and practise a bit. 

Well since I hate changing strings (and with the bigsby it only compounds my distaste for this particular task) I got 10 minutes into playing and decided to put on a fresh set. Strings were super dead and unamplified sounded like crap. Well about an hour and a half and 3 high e strings later I finished. I'm not quite sure what went wrong but the first email string popped the ball off the end. I was super pissed, it was my last set of DR's and I never have problems with the them. I fixed it but decided it would be a backup. Grabbed a new e string from a pack of d'adarrio's got it strung up and snap, effin thing broke at the tuner. By now I'm over halfway into the bottle of wine that I cracked when this job started. Finally got a new e string on and stretched and tuned up, but now I'm afraid to play it lol.


----------



## greco

Moosehead said:


> ....Strings were super dead and unamplified sounded like crap. Well about an hour and a half and 3 high e strings later I finished. I'm not quite sure what went wrong but the first email string popped the ball off the end. I was super pissed, it was my last set of DR's and I never have problems with the them. I fixed it but decided it would be a backup. Grabbed a new e string from a pack of d'adarrio's got it strung up and snap, effin thing broke at the tuner. _By now I'm over halfway into the bottle of wine that I cracked when this job started_. _Finally got a new e string on and stretched and tuned up, but now I'm afraid to play it lol_.


So funny!...Many thanks for he laugh.


----------



## Moosehead

Chuck I can bring an extra delay. I generally stick to my analog pedals ,carbon copy or dm3. I have a trex replica that's got a real nice sound. I'll bring all of them but I was looking good forward to hearing the moog.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Adcan, seriously, you have NOTHING to be nervous about. About as laid back a group as you could hope to break your cherry with. Last time I went I knew NOBODY and was welcomed with open arms. Most people wouldn't agree with me when I say I'm somewhat shy (I hide it well) but it was super easy to just get in there and play. Just play and have fun. The only complaint I would have is the dueling headstocks, but that's common being a lefty. I'm gonna have to strategically pick a better spot this time. Oh and I wouldn't go TOO small on the amp. We would really like to hear you...really.

Here's a little something to listen to during the wait...

[video=youtube;uMyCa35_mOg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMyCa35_mOg[/video]


----------



## Adcandour

Moosehead said:


> Chuck I can bring an extra delay. I generally stick to my analog pedals ,carbon copy or dm3. I have a trex replica that's got a real nice sound. I'll bring all of them but I was looking good forward to hearing the moog.


Ok, no worries then - and thanks for the offer. I'll bring the moog. I have it set at a useable setting was goofing around with it a bit; it is truly something to marvel. I haven't scratched the surface with it.

- - - Updated - - -



JBFairthorne said:


> Adcan, seriously, you have NOTHING to be nervous about. About as laid back a group as you could hope to break your cherry with. Last time I went I knew NOBODY and was welcomed with open arms. Most people wouldn't agree with me when I say I'm somewhat shy (I hide it well) but it was super easy to just get in there and play. Just play and have fun. The only complaint I would have is the dueling headstocks, but that's common being a lefty. I'm gonna have to strategically pick a better spot this time. Oh and I wouldn't go TOO small on the amp. We would really like to hear you...really.
> 
> Here's a little something to listen to during the wait...


Thanks - it's one of those "all in my head things". I don't consider myself shy...I'm sure I'll be fine after a beer.


----------



## Roryfan

Sorry fellas, won't be able to make it out tonight, way too much work to do prepping (i.e. getting rid of crap & clutter) my place for the contractors. Have fun & don't eat any cookies!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Too bad Jason. See ya next year (or sooner).


----------



## Moosehead

C is for cookie and that's good enough for me ...


----------



## Chito

Photos? Videos?


----------



## Adcandour

I'm praying no videos. 

Photos? I'm sure I_ look_ fantastic...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I did enjoy myself. Such a cool venue with amazing hosts (I felt extremely welcome despite there being a lot of people). 

Before Larry takes a jab - yes, I realize bringing my mini-marshall was a big mistake. I'm learning things the hard way every time I take a guitar outside of the basement  (thanks for the loner and, as always, a pleasure hangin')

Thanks Greco and Hammy - I really enjoyed chatting with you guys and appreciate the kind words concerning my playing (even though it was a debacle). I'm going to do a demo - I _swear_ I can play it. Me and the wife laughed about it last night - she's like, "after all that incessant, nauseating repetition, you goofed?"...

JB - glad to finally meet you - thanks for all the help and patience. I'm gonna keep at it and look forward to jamming again with you.

Moosehead & Milkman - sorry to have missed you guys...


----------



## greco

Once again...a very successful jam!

My heartfelt thanks to Annette/Annet (sorry, I'm never sure of the correct spelling of your name) and Gerry. There is a lot of work to prepare for these jams and it is much appreciated. It is so admirable and appreciated that you have now hosted 14 of these (now very famous) jams through the years.

For those that are not aware, Annet plays a wicked tambourine and joins in with the singing of many of the songs. Gerry takes care of all the audio/P.A. and keeps everything going smoothly. He deserves a special mention for this. 

I'd like to thank Hamstrung and Laristotle for the acoustic jamming at the fire pit. Joining in on that was very special to me, as I have virtually no confidence in my ability to "keep up" with most of the "electric" jamming. Apologies to the electric jammers if we were a bit too loud.

Adacandour feels that his solo was a debacle. I disagree...I remain impressed by the playing and the tone! Thanks again for bringing both the new Monty and the Goldtop and for spending the time to discuss the guitars with us. Seeing Mr. Monty's craftsmanship up close was a real pleasure for me.

Meeting Moosehead and his friend that played drums for much of the jam (apologies for not remembering the drummer's name...this is so embarrassing) was great. They are both very skilled musicians. Great tone from that LP, Moosehead!!

Great to see JB and Buckeroobonzai again.

Finally, to everyone else that I have not mentioned, who entertained us or prepared the wonderful, delicious cold buffet (compete with bacon and cheese cupcakes..a new one for me) many, many thanks!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest

Couldn't of said it any better myself Dave.









Adcandour's too self critical (I'd say). I (and JB I'm sure) thought your playing to 
'comfortably numb' was pretty much spot on! I enjoyed playing that. Oh .. tnx for 
bringing out 'monty'. I didn't want to get to close to 'er. Who knows what my drool
would've done to the finish. lol. 










Dave (Greco) and Me. We swapped guit's here.










With Hamstrung.










Me, JBFairthorne and adcandour.










Drummer ? buckaroobonzai.










The Doo-Wah ladies, Sue and Annette and Moosehead on the far right.










The lady playing my Reverend has an awesome voice.



















The 'keys' from the last jam showed up again. Playing with him opened 
up a chance to do songs I normally wouldn't do. I liked the experience.


----------



## JBFairthorne

As usual, I had a ton of fun. It was great to see the guys I met last time as well as meeting some new players. I thought Adcan sounded great...when I could hear him. Nobody ever told ya not to bring a knife to a gun fight? LOL. I also really enjoyed listening to the trio that showed up playing their originals. I thought Lar's Reverend sounded great, as did the various Les Pauls. Lots of varying tones last night, all pleasing.

Thanks again Gerry (typo, doh) and Annette for the generous use of your great jam space and all your time and preparation. Thanks to all the players for their chops and patience. How many days till the next one???


----------



## greco

@Laristotle....Thanks for posting all the pics.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest

Yer welcome. Some of them were from Annette. I asked her to
connect with her friends and ask them for any pics they took.

@ JB. It's Gerry you want to thank. lol.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Hamstrung

Another great turnout from the GC community! It was a chilly one but at least the rain stayed away! It was good to see some new faces and have some new sounds in the mix. Thanks to Moosehead and Laristotle for loaning me their guitars for a couple of tunes. I should be back to full strength and able to bring my own gear next time. 

Again, as always thanks go out to Gerry and Annette for being such gracious hosts. 

Adcandour, your playing was fine, really! Keep in mind the next logical step in playing is to get in the mix with people. I had the same reservations about leaving the safety of the basement. Sure you'll flub a few when first mixing it up with people but that's part of the process. You're playing will accelerate greatly once you get over those initial jam jitters. The Riff Wrath jam is a great place for that! You've nothing to be concerned with regarding your abilities.


----------



## Moosehead

So I made it despite having no power steering. It went just before I left the falls. I did try to get there earlier but.... yah Murphy. ..

It was nice to meet all of you and to put faces to the names/handles. Jamming was great. Keys guy was pretty cool, he knew lots of tunes and could do quite a lot with that little keyboard. 

Big shout out to the hosts, Gerry and Annette, thanks for being awesome. 

The cookies were a splendid touch lol.

Lookin forward to next year's jam.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Guest

Moosehead said:


> Lookin forward to next year's jam.


Coming up. End of June.

Gerry's ordered T-shirts for this one.
Limited qty of 50.
Price is $20.


----------



## Hamstrung

Cool! Put me down for one for sure!


----------

